
Exploring how different framings of the same learning task affect performance - andersource
https://andersource.dev/2020/07/12/supervised-task-framing.html
======
micouay
I haven't read the post yet but right away I noticed how well the information
is presented. I think it's because the post has a tree-like structure - I can
take a quick look at the titles and the images underneath them and have an
idea about both approaches, then I can read about the details. This way it's
much more interesting than if there were no images. It's also aesthetically
pleasing. I also love the combination of text, code snippets, diagrams, tables
and charts - this way I can look at the issue from multiple perspectives. So
cool.

~~~
andersource
Thank you very much!

------
Itayayay
Interesting post and very nicely arranged.

I wonder if framing the problem "correctly" and applying domain-specific
transformations (as you mentioned are out of scope for this post) would
present a synergistic response, that would otherwise be lost in poorly framed
solutions?

~~~
andersource
Thank you! I would guess that certain transformations can be efficiently
exploited by certain framings, but I have no intuition as to whether some
transformations are dominant regardless of the framing. That's a very
interesting question!

